# My HUGE free range axis buck! Story+Pictures



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Well heres the story:

After a week off planning my bestfriend (Brian), his girlfriend, my girlfriend, and I were finally Westbound on IH-10 bound for our 56 acre place in Kerr County. So far our season had be super slow in terms of shooters. We had seen more deer than we could count but all young animals. Brian and I were up at the ranch the week before this trip and had placed several bales of alfalfa hay out. Well I told Brian I was going to place a bale in the middle of the pasture thats in front of the house so we could look out he window and see what was there throughout the day. After arriving at the ranch and unpacking the girls decided they were tired and wanted to stay at the house watch tv and hangout. My girlfriend is an avid hunter so I was suprised at this but I used it as an oppurnuity to hunt my bow blind which had a large 10pt hanging out around. After climbing in my blind I immediately realized I was under dressed. The temp was in the low 40's and dropping fast. I tried to tough it out till dark but, my shivering made my tripod sound like a machine shop so I decided to get out and walk back to the house and get ready to cook dinner for everyone. When I got back to the house, the girls told me they saw 8 axis does and 3 whitetail at the hay bale in the pasture but they ran off when I walked up. After hearing this I grabbed a rifle and went downstairs and sat by where we usually have our campfires. At dark I looked out and saw a large body animal at the hay bale which is 180 yards from camp. One look through my scope was all it took to realize he was a shooter. I steady my rifle on a camp chair and took my shot. I watched him run behind a hill and disappear and thats when the doubt set in. My girlfriend heard the shot and came down stairs and by the look on my face I think she knew it was a big one. I told her I wasnt sure and thought maybe I rushed my shot and wanted to go look. She told me no your not going to go bump the deer and reassured me my shot was perfect. She sat me down handed me a cold Coors Light and said we are waiting at least 15 minutes before you can go down there. After fifteen minutes of waiting my bestfriend, my girlfriend, and I walked up on the biggest axis buck I have ever set eyes on and I lost it. I couldnt talk all I could do was hug them and look at the deer. After regaining my composer it took everything we had to load him in the truck and get him to camp. I will never forget this memory as I was with the best people a guy could ever ask to have in his life.


----------



## tdebo_713 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow man that's an awesome awesome deer and a great story. Huge congrats go out to you.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations! Awesome Axis and a great story. Enjoy the bounty he provides. Axis venison is in a class all it's own


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thats a hoss. Congrats


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice animal.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats...Nice Axis


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Congrats on a great animal...thanks for taking the time to tell us the story too.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Great story*

Congrats. Thats a nice Axis and will make a great mount.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great Axis with lots of mass he sould score great. The eating should be great also.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I call foul...J/K! Beautiful animal, beautiful GF, awesome story telling!

That's living the dream young man! Congrats! I love everyone's good fortune! Life is great!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great looking Axis! Some fine eating as well. Congrats!


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

Its amazing what you can find on small acerage in the Tx hill country. I actually just got back from driving around Medina Lake and then towards Hondo. I couldnt help but wonder what kinda animals where running around on all those different ranches as I was driving.....

Thats a huge body and awesome rack. I'm curious what his main beam length is? Do ya'll kill alot of exotics off of that place?


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

El Sauz said:


> Its amazing what you can find on small acerage in the Tx hill country. I actually just got back from driving around Medina Lake and then towards Hondo. I couldnt help but wonder what kinda animals where running around on all those different ranches as I was driving.....
> 
> Thats a huge body and awesome rack. I'm curious what his main beam length is? Do ya'll kill alot of exotics off of that place?


Kill alot? No See Alot? Yes we do alot more looking than shooting! I almost think at times we have more axis deer than whitetails!....Main beams are just shy of 36"


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!, great buck.


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats!! That is a great story and great trophy!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

You realize its all downhill from here right?:rotfl::cheers:


Very nice axis.


----------



## BDP81 (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome axis! I also hunt Kerr County and see a lot of axis around. I tell anyone that wants one that they will run. I am still amazed at the adrenaline burst these animals have even on a perfect hit to run. Congrats on the kill.


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats he is awsome,


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

ANY SPOTS OPEN ON THAT LEASE


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

nice kill for sure


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Thats Very nice....congrats


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!!!! Great animal for sure!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Very cool !!!! Thats an awesome axis ....CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a monster, congrats.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Man-o-man!!! What a hoss!!!! Great deer, congratulations!! I hope to someday get a chance to get me an Axis!!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

dmwz71 said:


> Man-o-man!!! What a hoss!!!! Great deer, congratulations!! I hope to someday get a chance to get me an Axis!!


x2........wow very nice


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations!

Hope your luck holds until you hang it up for the last time!


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

awesome buck, u just got to love them spots!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic deer ... and it looks like he wasn't even done growing on top! I hope that thing is going to the taxidermist ... !


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

sweeeet !


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations! You should put a ring on that girl's finger by the way. 

TH


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Is that phot shopped? 
Daaaaaaeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmnnnnnnn! That is huge.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

That is one nice axis. Sounds like you have a good girl on your hands to.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That is a STUD!!

Congrats!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the really great story and the pictures. There aren't that many moments in life like that and they are special.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations to you on getting a buck and a doe! 

Great job!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to share your story and pics. WTG!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Again awesome axis man - glad you and Britt had a great trip.


----------

